# New Gun Stock



## redlee (Apr 11, 2016)

New Gun Stock, had this Browning BL22 for years and never liked the way it held, stock was too short and the wrong angle for me. Its a small gun , so I grabbed a piece of Cherry and started.
Hardest part was drilling the mounting hole and getting it straight, had to make a couple extensions for 2 different drills and eventually got it. Then fitting the stock to the gun was fussy also. Almost done and it feels much better.


----------



## BurlyBob (Mar 13, 2012)

That's a great gun and deserves to be enjoyed. Good for you making it into a real treasure.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Dec 15, 2017)

so far so good - looking forward to following this project to the end.


----------



## JCamp (Nov 22, 2016)

Looks good.


----------



## redlee (Apr 11, 2016)

Top stock is original, I ended up cutting some from the top and adding some to the bottom because the angle was not what I wanted and I had already drilled and fitted the stock. Might make another some day but for now it works for me.


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

Nice work Richard. Not all shooters are one size fits all, so a redo can drastically increase the value, to you anyhow.


----------

